# Cockroach infestation at Cypress Harbour



## Numismatist (Jul 11, 2010)

I post this with much hesitance, however our vacation is being ruined here at Cypress Harbour.

Last Thursday, we found a 2-3 inch cockroach 'Palmetto' as they like to call them in the master bedroom.  OK, I know, it's FLORIDA and they have them.  We called and requested they spray the room.  They did.  2 days later, we find another one in the master bedroom.

We didn't really sleep the rest of the night... 

We asked to be switched from building 63 to another building.  They did.  It took from 8am to noon to accomplish this - ruining the possibility of a park day.

The first night in the new room in building 64 we find another (the third) 2-3 inch cockroach in the master bedroom again hiding in the inner side of the bed skirt.  Another sleepless night.

I go see the manager, who exclaims that it was rainy earlier and that drives them indoors.  I ask them to spray this room.  They do (this morning).

Tonight, we see walking across the kitchen floor, the biggest yet cockroach we've seen.  Another sleepless night.

At this point, we've folded all thebed skirts into the mattresses and pulled the bed from the wall, shoved towels under the doors.  Everything else we can think of.

Still no real meaningful response from Marriott other than 'that's the way it is'.

.

Now, I've been going to Florida for 20+ years.  I have NEVER seen so many cockroaches inside in such a short space of time.  This, to me, qualifies as an infestation.  I'm sure some may be able to slough this off, but it's really disturbing to us.

They are HUGE, UGLY, FILTHY, and DISGUSTING.  My wife is horrified, and my kids want to leave.

I just can't imagine staying here ever again, this memory has been burned into our consciousness and has ruined any chance of enjoying Cypress Harbour again.

We're have 5 nights left, and are not even sure what we should expect from Marriott other than an admission that there is a problem here at this resort.  We aer considering scrapping our remaining time here and paying for a Disney Resort which we understand are better protected against bugs.

What would you all do?


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 11, 2010)

*As a kid I saw one in my Grandfathers bathroom I never wanted to be there again!*



Numismatist said:


> We're have 5 nights left, and are not even sure what we should expect from Marriott other than an admission that there is a problem here at this resort.  We aer considering scrapping our remaining time here and paying for a Disney Resort which we understand are better protected against bugs.



You don't really believe that, do you? You think bugs have respect for the Disney brand while they gleefully sneer at Marriott's attempts to keep them at bay? 

Seriously any resort, home, hotel - anywhere can get these bugs. Once they are around in even tiny numbers they can explode in a matter of hours or days. You can rest assured that Marriott is on their pest people to get it fixd NOW - but it doesn't happen instantly.  

Bugs are a part of southern life. They have to be controlled on a very regular schedule and when there is any type of outbreak the heavy duty treatments have to be brought in immediately. Heck if you moved to DVC from your Marriott you might even inadvertently bring a critter or two with you & then DVC would be the ones having issues!  

This is not a Marriott problem nor is it one DVC would be immune to. I think Marriott should get you yet another unit (after they verify as absolute best they can that it is big free).  They also need to be sure they follow up in those units where you saw the bugs with some concentrated treatment. Beyond that it's life in FL IMO.


----------



## glnrcker (Jul 11, 2010)

*Completely Unacceptable!*

Are the words I would use.  I also would not be able to get a wink of sleep knowing they were around me and my children.  Keep complaining and try to make arrangements elsewhere.  Best of luck to you!!


----------



## elaine (Jul 11, 2010)

*what if you asked to be moved to another property*

I would go see the manager tomorrow AM and request strongly to be moved to aonther property---they certainly aren't all full in July--there are at least 5+ Marriotts in Orlando--if tact doesn't work--be vocal. Good luck--this happend to us in Hilton HEAd (non-Marriott) one year---it was awful--I was too out of it (having newborn twins) to demand to be moved to another property or have them pay for a hotel--but if it happened again--I would and if they refused--well, camping out in front of sales was my next plan. Elaine


----------



## brigechols (Jul 11, 2010)

I would not want to stay in a recently sprayed unit. The fumes drive me nuts.  If there is a true infestation, spraying your unit does not solve the problem of roaches traveling from outside or the next unit into your unit. If you and your family are uncomfortable at the resort, then salvage the remainder of your vacation and move to DVC.


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 11, 2010)

We see them all the time wherever we stay at Hilton Head.  I figure if they are sluggish enough to be sitting in the foyer then they probably are dying.  You never see the healthy ones.

I would definitely NOT let this ruin my vacation.  What will happen if one crawls around your floor while you sleep?  Not much!  You guys need to get a grip.

Deb


----------



## jlf58 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thats not true John. Disney has a contract with the bugs to only go to Marriott poperties. The bugs are afraid of Mickey so they listen 





timeos2 said:


> You don't really believe that, do you? You think bugs have respect for the Disney brand while they gleefully sneer at Marriott's attempts to keep them at bay?
> 
> Seriously any resort, home, hotel - anywhere can get these bugs. Once they are around in even tiny numbers they can explode in a matter of hours or days. You can rest assured that Marriott is on their pest people to get it fixd NOW - but it doesn't happen instantly.
> 
> ...


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 11, 2010)

DebBrown said:


> We see them all the time wherever we stay at Hilton Head.  I figure if they are sluggish enough to be sitting in the foyer then they probably are dying.  You never see the healthy ones.
> 
> I would definitely NOT let this ruin my vacation.  What will happen if one crawls around your floor while you sleep?  Not much!  You guys need to get a grip.
> 
> Deb



We saw a few in Hilton Head as well. They do seem to be very prevalent there. I am getting a kick out of the idea that one brand or another would be exempt. Bugs will be anywhere. Moving to another location, brand or even county isn't a guarantee of anything except that you wasted a good portion of your day doing it. You'd be just as well off in another building on site that the management assures you is clean. Then hope they are right. Maybe the bugs are just cuter at DVC 





 "Nope, no DVC units for me. I ONLY stay at Marriott!"


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 11, 2010)

No, I don't think one brand is exempt.  I made the Disney comment only because I know Disney has an extensive bug prevention system in place across all 44 square miles of their property which goes well beyond spraying  and I suspect that statistically they would have better success than others in the area.

It does seem to us that 4 cockroaches in as many days in two different room and buildings, 2 of which seen immediately after their spraying seems a little out of the ordinary.

Again, I've been to Orlando (mostly in the summer) over the last 25 years, in those 25 years, I've seen maybe 2 cockroaches total, now I've seen 4 in 4 days.  Unusual from my perspective.  I was here at Cypress Harbour 2 years ago in July and didn't see any.

Again, something seems unusual this time.


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 11, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> I post this with much hesitance, however our vacation is being ruined here at Cypress Harbour.
> 
> Last Thursday, we found a 2-3 inch cockroach 'Palmetto' as they like to call them in the master bedroom.  OK, I know, it's FLORIDA and they have them.  We called and requested they spray the room.  They did.  2 days later, we find another one in the master bedroom.
> 
> ...





When I was about 8yo my Mom Dragged my sister and I to Puerto Rico. No we did not stay at a fancy resort,  but at her friends house up the the hills of the rainforest.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comerío,_Puerto_Rico

To this day I am traumatized by the size of those damn Roaches!!! Barf Vomit! 

Since you are from the Northeast I understand you don't see the size of that critter all to often. 

Heck here in NYC those things roam the streets of Manhattan this time of the year. Especially on hot humid nights of July and August!

As much as you can resist ignore those damn things. I know it is hard but you can't let this ruin your vacation 

Believe me I hate those things as well. I would even go get myself a can of RAID and just spray away.


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 11, 2010)

It happened to me while I was in Houston, TX.
I stayed a week at Hilton hotel, and I saw the biggest roach I have ever seen in my life there.
It crowled under the table and then it could fly!
I called the front desk right away, someone came to my room within 5 minutes to see and catch it. Saw it but couldn't catch it.
They promised me to spray my room while I was gone during daytime next day.
I came back, I could smell they sprayed something, but I saw the exactly same roach (same size, same color, same flying!) again. This time, I killed it with a thick bible (you know, there is bible in every hotel room) and while it was barely alive, I called front desk again.
The same guy came to my room immediately, and I made him to sign on a paper which says that he saw a BIG roach in my room. I told him to write a date and time also, so I could prove that I couldn't sleep at night (it was after midnight). I also took pictures of that roach while he was there.
As soon as I came back home, I sent a letter to Hilton along with a paper which has manager's signature, date and time. I also sent 3 pictures together.
Hilton gave me a full refund for a week stay and they sent free stay offer and Hilton bucks. They made me feel a little better, but I am still quite upset for what happened in Hilton hotel room.
You should complain about it, both to manager and Marriott.


----------



## JimIg23 (Jul 11, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> No, I don't think one brand is exempt.  I made the Disney comment only because I know Disney has an extensive bug prevention system in place across all 44 square miles of their property which goes well beyond spraying  and I suspect that statistically they would have better success than others in the area.
> 
> It does seem to us that 4 cockroaches in as many days in two different room and buildings, 2 of which seen immediately after their spraying seems a little out of the ordinary.
> 
> ...



Disney's bug control was pretty tight when I stayed at their hotels several times (this was years ago).  I would get up at 6 am to get coffee and see them out there almost everyday spraying.....

I spent a week at Cypress Harbor last summer did not see one bug in the room.  We were next to the rec center.  However, the week after we went to Ocean Point and walked into a small ant farm in the kitchen.........


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 11, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> No, I don't think one brand is exempt.  I made the Disney comment only because I know Disney has an extensive bug prevention system in place across all 44 square miles of their property which goes well beyond spraying  and I suspect that statistically they would have better success than others in the area.
> 
> It does seem to us that 4 cockroaches in as many days in two different room and buildings, 2 of which seen immediately after their spraying seems a little out of the ordinary.
> 
> ...



One very quick look over on the Disney BBS turns up this (along with about 5 other examples):

_"In my experience, the first thing Disney does is to deny everything. I was bitten while at Port Orleans Riverside. I didn't realize what it was until I got home and had to visit my doctor because the bites got infected. I reported the matter to Disney because I didn't want anyone else getting bitten. But Disney's response was a very legal canned response denying everything. Since it costs so much to close one room, much less the rooms next door, I doubt Disney would do this unless there was a huge infestation. I tried and got a snippy response. I guess the moral of my story is buyer beware - and as the OP said, check for bed bugs before accepting your room."_

SO however extensive the Disney bug prevention system may be it can & is compromised by the critters.  Just as any other one that has a top notch pest prevention program in place can. There are no guarantees you won't have a bug in your unit.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 11, 2010)

billymach4 said:


> When I was about 8yo my Mom Dragged my sister and I to Puerto Rico. No we did not stay at a fancy resort, but at her friends house up the the hills of the rainforest.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comerío,_Puerto_Rico
> 
> To this day I am traumatized by the size of those damn Roaches!!! Barf Vomit!
> 
> ...


I agree but what I am worried about is shown here.    I read a warning about it just before our trip to NYC and Washington DC and believe me, I checked everything out carefully what they tell you to do in this movie.  The best hotels even struggle with this because so many more people are traveling now all over the world.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jul 11, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> No, I don't think one brand is exempt.  I made the Disney comment only because I know Disney has an extensive bug prevention system in place across all 44 square miles of their property which goes well beyond spraying  and I suspect that statistically they would have better success than others in the area.
> 
> It does seem to us that 4 cockroaches in as many days in two different room and buildings, 2 of which seen immediately after their spraying seems a little out of the ordinary.
> 
> ...



You have every right to be angry. I would complain until they reach sort of resolution you're happy with. I also understood what you meant when you said "better protected".


----------



## Cindala (Jul 11, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> No, I don't think one brand is exempt.  I made the Disney comment only because I know Disney has an extensive bug prevention system in place across all 44 square miles of their property which goes well beyond spraying  and I suspect that statistically they would have better success than others in the area.



Having stayed at Disney Resorts too many times to mention (without thinking how I'll be eating dog food when I retire), we did encounter a cockroach at the Yacht Club. It was our next to last night there and in the midst of starting to pack I found one crawling around in my underware drawer! Talk about being scared, my husband ran out onto the balcony! :hysterical: They sent up pest control immediately to get the bugger out (easy to find crawling around in my underware). Luckily we didn't see anymore the next day or night.

The pest control woman told us that because our room was on the end of the building near the stairwell and only on the second floor, that sometimes the cockroaches climb up. She did say it is a common problem especially when they get a lot of rain.

If you can request a higher floor or an inner room or both, it might be helpful.
Good luck, but remember they're at Disney too!


----------



## glnrcker (Jul 11, 2010)

There is only ONE time that I paid for lodging expecting to see bugs, that was in the jungles of Costa Rica, when we stayed in huts.  Boy did we see bugs there!!!  

Seeing one ROACH in a room, maybe I would let it go (though I would still lose some sleep), but seeing multiple, is not something you should just "get a grip" on and ignore.  A vacation should produce feelings of relaxation and comfort, not getting all stressed and worried.  Especially, if you or someone in the family gets up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom or get a drink, you will just be too freaked out.  I would not stay there.


----------



## glnrcker (Jul 11, 2010)

*YUK*



> I agree but what I am worried about is shown here



OMG, I don't think I'll be able to avoid nightmares tonight!!!
That was so absolutely disgusting and disturbing!


----------



## bobcat (Jul 11, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> I post this with much hesitance, however our vacation is being ruined here at Cypress Harbour.
> 
> Last Thursday, we found a 2-3 inch cockroach 'Palmetto' as they like to call them in the master bedroom.  OK, I know, it's FLORIDA and they have them.  We called and requested they spray the room.  They did.  2 days later, we find another one in the master bedroom.
> 
> ...



I would check all clothing and suitcases before I pack to go home. As far as living in the South with alot of bugs, we have none in our house. We have been going to the Barony for years and have not seen one bug there. I would file a complaint with Marriott when you return home.


----------



## JimC (Jul 11, 2010)

Understand the discomfort.  Unfortunately, the possibility of bug infestations is part of living in a warm, wet climate.  These critters have a tremendous capacity to survive, even in absurdly adverse conditions.

I would keep reporting any further issues when they arise.  Keep tight lids on all of your food supplies and empty the kitchen trash before going to bed.  Check the weather stripping at the base of the entrance doors.  I've noticed that they wear quickly at resorts and often do not seal like they should.


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 11, 2010)

iconnections said:


> I agree but what I am worried about is shown here.    I read a warning about it just before our trip to NYC and Washington DC and believe me, I checked everything out carefully what they tell you to do in this movie.  The best hotels even struggle with this because so many more people are traveling now all over the world.



*AAAAAHHHHHHHH!*


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 11, 2010)

*How you can tell if there is an infestation*

If Marriott does not have a good bug control program, you will see small black spots on the kitchen counters, under the kitchen sink and/or under the bathroom sink. That is roach poo. If the bugs are living there, you WILL see roach poo. 

If they have just followed you home or snuck in (which is what I expect because you are seeing mature bugs that are not running and/or flying), you will not see the roach poo. Instead, you are seeing sneaky bugs that are in the process of dying.

I can't stand the bugs and I am allergic to spray.

I buy a product called roachprufe at Home Depot. It is an inert powder that contains boric acid and is not toxic to humans. You can dust the powder at the entrances to the room, under the kitchen sink, under the bathroom sink, behind the washer and dryer. That done, you can rest easy. The bugs will not be able to get to you.

HTH 

elaine


----------



## trishpmc (Jul 11, 2010)

I stayed at Cypress Harbour in May, 2009.  I got up one night to go to the bathroom and did not turn on the light.  I stepped on something squishy in the bathroom, turned on the light, and discovered that it was a roach.  I thought, "Eww!", picked it up with a tissue, flushed it down the toilet, washed my foot, and went back to bed.  I guess I'm not as squeamish as most people!


----------



## macko420 (Jul 11, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I buy a product called roachprufe at Home Depot. It is an inert powder that contains boric acid and is not toxic to humans. You can dust the powder at the entrances to the room, under the kitchen sink, under the bathroom sink, behind the washer and dryer. That done, you can rest easy. The bugs will not be able to get to you.
> 
> HTH
> 
> elaine



WOW..........good to know!  I may just put some in my 'vacation kit'!!  thanks!


----------



## gravitar (Jul 11, 2010)

bobcat said:


> I would file a complaint with Marriott when you return home.



I would not wait until returning home to get this resolved. There is very little that can be done at that point other than MR points or some other gratuities.

Make sure the GM is involved, if he wont take care of it call your advisor and work it up the ladder until you get it resolved. 

Then relax and have a great vacation!


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 11, 2010)

I live in SE Florida. Roaches are gross! But a part of life here. And I saw the biggest one ever in my girlfriend's apt. in NYC. They are all over the place. But I don't want to see them, thank you very much.

I would ocmplain as you have and demand some type of compensation. But know, in my head, that anywhere can have them and it's just luck if you see them or not.

And as bizarre as it sounds, seeing the ones you did probably means they are being killed/treated... as noted it's usually only the dying that you see.

I am sorry your vacation is being ruined. I do understand although personally I have gotten over being freaked out by what you've seen (a very few). Now it there were masses of them... I'd be out of there so fast!

You couldn't pay me to go view whatever that link showed!!


----------



## Serina (Jul 11, 2010)

We just got back from staying at a Disney property and there were no bugs - sorry I couldn't resist letting you know.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 11, 2010)

*You can have them at Disney too.*

Knock on wood it has only happened to me once at Disney....
It appeared during my stay at Disney Saratoga Springs one summer. We just check-in and found it in the 2nd bedroom on the floor near the luggage. We killed it but didn't see any others for the rest of the week. I just assumed someone left the balcony door open before we checked-in and it flew in.

But disney isn't bug free.......Some DIS thread about bug encounters.
AKL... Giant roach eek! - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36965106
At Jambo House Now-Saw a Cockroach and About to Cry - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31679939


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 11, 2010)

*infestation???*

Seeing nymphs means they have an "infestation".  Seeing  a few large ones does not. 

I recall living in a 6 floor bldg in Kansas City.  the building was built in 1930's.  Once a month the building was sprayed religiously for cockroaches.  Our apt , specifically our kitchen, bumped up to the elevator shaft.  Once a month we would see a very large cockroach in our kitchen.  I called the office immediately upon seeing it the first time.  It was explained to me that when you see a large one it does not mean an infestation.  It typically means one that was smart enough to avoid the sprays.   Sure enough, like clockwork we would see him around the same time every month.  Then he would disappear again.  Nymphs means eggs were laid, and where there is one, there are typically hundreds to thousands.  By the time you see nymphs you have an infestation, and that requires multiple treatments.  In the south esp during rainy season you will see palmetto bugs.  It happens.  (of course it doesn't mean I LIKE them, and being woken up at 2am by one crawling across your arm is no picnic, believe me!)


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 12, 2010)

Definitely different here than in Maine, but I agree with the posters who say this is pretty normal. I don't even notice them enough to recall exactly in which resorts we've seen them. Certainly in many of the ones in Florida and South Carolina.

We've also had ants in a few resorts and used our own gentle spray rather than call in the heavy duty exterminator stuff that makes me choke.

We stayed in a hotel recently that had a major ant trail going up a wall. We hadn't even noticed it on the dark colored wall, but the housekeeper pointed it out. She was more concerned than we were. We got into a conversation about how upset some people get about bugs. Since we were in our favorite room by the river and under a tree, we just let them spray lightly while we were away for the day and suggested they do the heavy duty stuff after we left.

Sheila


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 12, 2010)

I saw a Cockroach at the JW Marriott in Palm Desert last April.  That was a bit surprising.  I always thought they liked humid moist climates, not dry deserts.


----------



## DanCali (Jul 12, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> This time, I killed it with a thick bible (you know, there is bible in every hotel room) and while it was barely alive, I called front desk again.



No Yellow pages in the room? 



yumdrey said:


> Hilton gave me a full refund for a week stay and they sent free stay offer and Hilton bucks. They made me feel a little better, but I am still quite upset for what happened in Hilton hotel room.
> You should complain about it, both to manager and Marriott.



Hilton is very good at compensating. I too remember getting two 1-night "Be Our Guest" certificates on two separate occasions when I raised a couple of issues (one was a due to overbilling a quoted rate, the other I don't recall).


----------



## wegottago (Jul 13, 2010)

We were at the Grande Vista late June/early July and saw one on our ground floor unit.  I was watching TV and saw something move in the corner of my eye. I got up and found that it was a roach...Gross Me Out!  Killed it and luckily we did not see another one.  I'm the lucky one who always finds the bugs.  My parents also found a beetle in their mattress pad...yuck too!  Other than that it was alright.


----------



## GeNioS (Jul 13, 2010)

One of the reasons I request high floors is that they seem less prone to spiders and other insects....not living in a high cockroach zone, would requesting a high floor give you a better chance of avoiding them?  (Seriously I have no idea.)

P.S. That bedbug movie is going to have me checking every bed I look at for six months...thanks a lot.  :annoyed:


----------



## mas (Jul 13, 2010)

Fletch said:


> Thats not true John. Disney has a contract with the bugs to only go to Marriott poperties. The bugs are afraid of Mickey so they listen



:hysterical:


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2010)

On one visit to Grande Vista we had a small lizard get in to our unit. We were coming back in the evening and it was near our door, we didn't see it until we opened the door and ran in. It ran under the kitchen counters (there was a big gap under them). There was no catching it. We called facilities and they sent out a guy with a towel to try and catch it. He explained that it likely wouldn't be able to be caught and in a few days without touching moist plants it would dry up and die.

For the next few days when we would return to the room, we would open the door and it would be sitting on the foyer tile. Upon us startling it, it would scurry under the counters again. After several days of this, we stopped seeing it. It is probably under those counters still today all shriveled up.


----------



## kjd (Jul 13, 2010)

If you think the roaches are bad try sitting on a lawn with nests of fire ants in the area.  If you travel to a tropical climate for a vacation you have to be prepared for any type of critter.  I am always astounded at vacationing golfers charging off into the woods looking for golf balls without regard for poisonous snakes, wild hogs, bears and alligator nests. Roaches are only a minor problem.


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 14, 2010)

kjd said:


> If you think the roaches are bad try sitting on a lawn with nests of fire ants in the area.  If you travel to a tropical climate for a vacation you have to be prepared for any type of critter.  I am always astounded at vacationing golfers charging off into the woods looking for golf balls without regard for poisonous snakes, wild hogs, bears and alligator nests. Roaches are only a minor problem.



yep this is true.  We lived in Tampa for 3 1/2 years.  Never have I felt like a squatter on my own property than I did when we lived there there!  In my yard in SW OH I can see on any given day squirrels, rabbits, lots of birds, and the occasional groundhog, fox, or deer.  

In Florida on any given day we saw wild boar, wild turkey, snakes, lizards, all matter of creepy crawly critters, frogs, alligators, 4' tall birds, armadillo, I honestly lost track.  We had a resident 4' long eastern indigo snake.  He used to look in our front door from time to time.  Or he'd sun on our lanai.  DH's cousin, who lives in Cape Canaveral found a 6 foot alligator in his pool.

But...we never saw house flies!

And yes, if I had to choose between seeing an errant palmetto bug or two, or standing in a fire ant nest, I'd choose palmetto bug sighting any day!!!


----------



## davewasbaloo (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me of one of the many reasons I hate Florida. Yep, we too have had roach encounters in Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge and Port Orleans Riverside. No guarantees I am afraid. Still, rather meet a roach than a snake.


----------



## gravitar (Jul 14, 2010)

*Why they should move you immediatly*

Cockroaches carry pathogenic organisms, disease causing bacteria and fungi. The true threatening disease they carry is Salmonella. All of the above transmit to humans through contamination of food, food preparation areas and utensils we use to cook and eat. Cockroaches travel over all surfaces looking for any morsel of food or drop of water they can find.

They may start out in small numbers, but quickly multiply and take over your home. If you have flipped on the kitchen light switch and thought you saw something scamper, you may have interrupted roaches feasting. They normally only come out at night to eat and drink. If you begin to see them during the daylight hours, you have big problems. That is an indication that your home is now infested to the point where the cockroaches are forced to hunt for food all day long to survive. They quickly take over your cupboards, drawers, and any other place in the house that a left behind crumb might have landed. Your furniture is also fair game.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 14, 2010)

While roaches are just part of living in the South, I agree that you should ask to be moved to another property.  (The advice to request a high floor is also good - we always do that).

Four roaches in as many days would cause me concern, and I've lived in either Florida or coastal Georgia for half of my life.  I see a roach in my house MAYBE twice a year.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 14, 2010)

It's not dead.  It ate all of the roaches.  :hysterical: 



dioxide45 said:


> On one visit to Grande Vista we had a small lizard get in to our unit. We were coming back in the evening and it was near our door, we didn't see it until we opened the door and ran in. It ran under the kitchen counters (there was a big gap under them). There was no catching it. We called facilities and they sent out a guy with a towel to try and catch it. He explained that it likely wouldn't be able to be caught and in a few days without touching moist plants it would dry up and die.
> 
> For the next few days when we would return to the room, we would open the door and it would be sitting on the foyer tile. Upon us startling it, it would scurry under the counters again. After several days of this, we stopped seeing it. It is probably under those counters still today all shriveled up.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jul 14, 2010)

I work in public housing buildings, and encounter bugs routinely in my travels.
Roaches are no problem. They are easy to control, and I have never taken one home. They were crawling all over the place today at one of my visits, and they didn't bother me.
Bedbugs, on the other hand, are approaching epidemic proportions. They are  very difficult to get rid of. One of my co-workers took bedbugs home from a house call. She was off work for months. She spent over $20,000 on fumigation, bedbug sniffing dogs, throwing out all upholstered furniture. She and her family were emotionally drained after the experience, and have still not recovered, a year later.
I'm now worried about finding them in hotel rooms and resorts, and thoroughly check for evidence upon arrival.


----------



## sparty (Jul 14, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> I post this with much hesitance, however our vacation is being ruined here at Cypress Harbour.
> 
> Last Thursday, we found a 2-3 inch cockroach 'Palmetto' as they like to call them in the master bedroom.  OK, I know, it's FLORIDA and they have them.  We called and requested they spray the room.  They did.  2 days later, we find another one in the master bedroom.
> 
> ...



I was just at Cypress Harbour a few weeks ago.. There were a lot of Palmetto bugs outside and in outdoor entryways.. I saw them in and around Building 51.  I did have a discussion with Pam Follet about them. Let me know if you want any further info or need any help.

Do you notice building 63 has been refurbished? Not sure when it completed but the last couple weeks they have been working on it where doors were open and I could understand how maybe some Palmetto's have come inside.


----------



## thheath (Jul 15, 2010)

Option #1: I would buy (resale) a couple roach motels (2 bedroom lockoff); roaches check in and don't check out.

Option #2: Catch a few in a jar and hang out in the lobby or by the pool having fun grossing other guests out and answering questions.  Who knows this might be the best vacation ever, ha.


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 3, 2010)

A final recap:  after getting home, I filled out the online survey and mentioned the details of this thread including the 1/2 lost day moving to another unit.  A nice person from Cypress Harbour called to apologize and offered a $50 Marriott gift card for my troubles.

This was my second trip to CH and we'll try Grande Vista next time - we want to flavor each type of large insect to get the full variety!:rofl:


----------



## mjkkb2 (Aug 3, 2010)

I think that ould gross me out but I'd probably try making sure my wife don't see it.  She would raise some hell and possible got herself arrested .

Anyway,  i think it's less likely to encounter roaches in a building without trash shoots.

When I used to live in Europe, all multi story app buildings that had trash shoots were roach infested, typically.


----------



## rosepointe (Aug 4, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> On one visit to Grande Vista we had a small lizard get in to our unit. We were coming back in the evening and it was near our door, we didn't see it until we opened the door and ran in. It ran under the kitchen counters (there was a big gap under them). There was no catching it. We called facilities and they sent out a guy with a towel to try and catch it. He explained that it likely wouldn't be able to be caught and in a few days without touching moist plants it would dry up and die.
> 
> For the next few days when we would return to the room, we would open the door and it would be sitting on the foyer tile. Upon us startling it, it would scurry under the counters again. After several days of this, we stopped seeing it. It is probably under those counters still today all shriveled up.



A small paper cup will help catch the lizard and let him out.  Lived in Miami for 18 years.  Just part of the tropical life....
Sue


----------



## jme (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't ever ask Pluto to take his head off.....he's actually a large cockroach in search of queasy tourists, and he WILL eat you. He controls a large population of alien mutant cockroaches (gang of seven lieutenants who hang out with Snow White) who are taking over the southeast as we speak, and he hands out union cards to the other bugs too, esp millipedes and love bugs. You just can't trust ANYONE anymore.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Nov 3, 2010)

We lived in Florida for a number of years... and that means living with cockroaches.  Huge, "Cosco-sized" cockroaches.

We found the solution to be:  Name them and consider them pets!


----------

